# A contributing User that is overlooked



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

A friend of mine (known for like 10 years) he was the one who introduced me to TPU.  He rarely comes on here, he has only 102 posts since December of 2005, but he still crunches for us.  Although he has his down time here and there he still puts out some decently consistent numbers! 

I just wanted to make you guys aware of this since he is not our regular member here and he really only crunchers because I asked him too, and he knows it's for a good cause.

Thanks a lot Marcos (amdguy) for continuing your contribution bro, we ALL appreciate it. 

Here's his profile
Here's his Free-DC Stats Page Stats Page


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2010)

I remember Amdguy!!!!! It's awesome that he is still crunching So how did he introduce you to TPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I remember Amdguy!!!!! It's awesome that he is still crunching So how did he introduce you to TPU?



When he built my first ever gaming rig, we had some questions and he told me to subscribe here and post.  I quickly got into all this crap and now I'm addicted


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When he built my first ever gaming rig, we had some questions and he told me to subscribe here and post.  I quickly got into all this crap and now I'm addicted



YES! that is great......and now your the captain of the ship


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> YES! that is great......and now your the captain of the ship



Yessir indeed.  Here's my first ever thread and probably post!

 ATI Radeon 2900 XT 512MB Bios Flash


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 25, 2010)

tell him a friend from Iraq send you greeting with Profound respect


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A friend of mine (known for like 10 years) he was the one who introduced me to TPU.  He rarely comes on here, he has only 102 posts since December of 2005, but he still crunches for us.  Although he has his down time here and there he still puts out some decently consistent numbers!
> 
> ...




holyshit,. I remember him! he was around when I joined wow tell him thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

It would appear that he's way before my time, but that's awesome CP!


----------



## Amdguy (Oct 25, 2010)

Dear el capitan thanks for making this thread. Hello to all of you thank you! 

Ironically for the past few weeks my only cruncher has been an intel machine (nothing against intel) but I gotta get my amd rig back to crunching. Btw my amd name is rather humorous, they started calling me that when the ahtlon 64 came out, I happened to work in a retail store and I would always go out of my way to explain the advantages of that platform back then, but the name stuck and I have fond memories of it so yea that's how it came to be.

Solaris I remember you dude, remember lindos? Or was it inspire? I think we^ discussed install that OS a couple of years back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Amdguy said:


> Dear el capitan thanks for making this thread. Hello to all of you thank you!
> 
> Ironically for the past few weeks my only cruncher has been an intel machine (nothing against intel) but I gotta get my amd rig back to crunching. Btw my amd name is rather humorous, they started calling me that when the ahtlon 64 came out, I happened to work in a retail store and I would always go out of my way to explain the advantages of that platform back then, but the name stuck and I have fond memories of it so yea that's how it came to be.
> 
> Solaris I remember you dude, remember lindos? Or was it inspire? I think we^ discussed install that OS a couple of years back.



yes sir linspire and again thanks for the hook up.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yessir indeed.  Here's my first ever thread and probably post!
> 
> ATI Radeon 2900 XT 512MB Bios Flash



ATI 2000 series! wow that seems so old, but it wasn't even that long ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It would appear that he's way before my time, but that's awesome CP!



Yep, a bit ago but certainly is awesome. 



Amdguy said:


> Dear el capitan thanks for making this thread. Hello to all of you thank you!
> 
> Ironically for the past few weeks my only cruncher has been an intel machine (nothing against intel) but I gotta get my amd rig back to crunching. Btw my amd name is rather humorous, they started calling me that when the ahtlon 64 came out, I happened to work in a retail store and I would always go out of my way to explain the advantages of that platform back then, but the name stuck and I have fond memories of it so yea that's how it came to be.
> 
> Solaris I remember you dude, remember lindos? Or was it inspire? I think we^ discussed install that OS a couple of years back.



Slacker   You are turning in some great points for just your moms Q6600.  With the 940 should do about 3k PPD.



t77snapshot said:


> ATI 2000 series! wow that seems so old, but it wasn't even that long ago.


Time flies bro, I still have that card, the 2900.


----------



## Amdguy (Oct 25, 2010)

That 2900 is a great card, i love my x1800xt i have that boxed up somewhere.

Dude's the phenom experienced some instability so i stopped crunching and it remained, i removed the overclock and all is dandy, i may need to go in there and see if it's over heating of the psu us taking a dump. Since it has remained stable at default clocks i'll go ahead and begin crunching again.  BTW i think it's about time that i replace my 5 year old silverstone. 

@ Solaris, np! I'm sure you made good use of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Amdguy said:


> That 2900 is a great card, i love my x1800xt i have that boxed up somewhere.
> 
> Dude's the phenom experienced some instability so i stopped crunching and it remained, i removed the overclock and all is dandy, i may need to go in there and see if it's over heating of the psu us taking a dump. Since it has remained stable at default clocks i'll go ahead and begin crunching again.  BTW i think it's about time that i replace my 5 year old silverstone.
> 
> @ Solaris, np! I'm sure you made good use of it.



Yeah, the 2900 was great, time has gone by and there was just more efficient cards shortly after it, it was too power hungry!

What was the last time you dusted out your PSU?  I suggest you take your rig to the parking lot and buy a can or two of compressed air and dust the PSU out, you'd be amazed what comes out of there.  Then just dust the rest of the rig like you usually do.  If that doesn't do it then something in there is going downtown and I'm betting it's the PSU.  It's been around for some time now


----------



## Amdguy (Oct 26, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> tell him a friend from Iraq send you greeting with Profound respect



Thanks for the greetings, i feel the same respect for all you guys, this is for usm this is for humanity. It's cool to give back this way,  this way i feel that i can actually see the progress and where my efforts go.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2010)

Awe!!! CP has grown from a small chicken nugget to the IMMENSE PATTY and WCG Team leader he is today

And  to AmdGuy for staying the course all these years!! Crunch on my friend !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Awe!!! CP has grown from a small chicken nugget to the IMMENSE PATTY and WCG Team leader he is today
> 
> And  to AmdGuy for staying the course all these years!! Crunch on my friend !!



That was awesome, I had to post it on our Facebook page.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2010)

Amdguy said:


> Thanks for the greetings, i feel the same respect for all you guys, this is for usm this is for humanity. It's cool to give back this way,  this way i feel that i can actually see the progress and where my efforts go.



Totally agree
We give as we can~


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Awe!!!* CP has grown from a small chicken nugget to the IMMENSE PATTY and WCG Team leader he is today*
> 
> And  to AmdGuy for staying the course all these years!! Crunch on my friend !!


----------

